# Problemas con integrado la4705n



## mutter (May 15, 2013)

hola, este integrado lo encontré en una organeta yamaha tuve que reemplazarlo y llevaba unos condensadores en algunos pines que no recuerdo exactamente cuales son, asi que finalmente los use en el pin 2 y 5, pero ahora después de u rato presenta distorsión y un pum, hasta que la organeta deja de sonar, cualquier sugerencia o ayuda sera bien recibida. gracias


----------



## fdesergio (May 15, 2013)

Miraste el datasheet????? creo ahi esta todo, chauuuuuuu


----------



## mutter (May 16, 2013)

hola, solo encontré un datsheet que pude descargar, pero no es muy claro y no especifica los pines,  por lo menos no todos, si depronto sabes donde puedo encontrar uno completo, quedare muy agardecido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2013)

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/40140/SANYO/LA4705.html


----------



## mutter (Jul 28, 2013)

hola ,gracias por el dataseeht, me pregunto si conoces algun reemplazo del integrado.


----------

